
Basecamp CEO Jason Fried says venture capital funding destroys startups - vinnyglennon
https://www.recode.net/2019/1/23/18193685/venture-capital-money-kills-business-basecamp-ceo-jason-fried
======
just_myles
I won't say it destroys startups but, it does change the focus significantly.

